# Malavita's or Cartels on a Custom X



## zrtr6 (Sep 7, 2011)

Im leaning towards the Malavitas because they seem to have a bit mor tech. Mainly the hinge. and they look pimp as hell in violent purple!
They have a flex rating of 6 vs the Cartels at 7. I like to ride fast and carve hard, and i never say no to a jump
Does anyone run this setup?


----------



## Dialpex (Feb 21, 2011)

zrtr6 said:


> Im leaning towards the Malavitas because they seem to have a bit mor tech. Mainly the hinge. and they look pimp as hell in violent purple!
> They have a flex rating of 6 vs the Cartels at 7. I like to ride fast and carve hard, and i never say no to a jump
> Does anyone run this setup?



I still find the cartels more of a "do it all" kind of bindings. Deff ride one before making the decision. I think you will really enjoy it.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

you want to pair up either the cartels, diodes or last years CO2 with the custom X. The malavita has is more freestyle oriented. 

What size bindings do you need, I can help you out on a sick deal for some Large CO2 ESTs


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> you want to pair up either the cartels, diodes or last years CO2 with the custom X. The malavita has is more freestyle oriented.
> 
> What size bindings do you need, I can help you out on a sick deal for some Large CO2 ESTs


Jump on this if it fits. I agree completely with what he stated about the Restricted Malavita pairing with CusX.

Cartels are better suited if you must choose from the two, but the Diodes (prepare to pay a lot) and C02 are a much better flex matchup for the CX.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Cartels have living hinge like the Malavita.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Cartels have living hinge like the Malavita.


That's a negative ghost rider. Living hinge is on Malavita and Diode only, EST only


----------



## zrtr6 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the answers guys. So it looks like the malavita's out!
Can actually get a good deal on some diodes in med. The only thing holding me back is theres no autocant on the diode. Prob a weight thing. 
Looks like the cartel got some good upgrades this year. Just wish it came in purple
Living hinge and hinge are 2 dif techs...


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yah I screwed that up. Hinge made me think the new design for more lateral flex.

I want a good deal on the diodes in medium! Pm me please!


----------



## zrtr6 (Sep 7, 2011)

Clerk made a mistake. Shoulda bought em on the spot. Back up to 425+txcad


----------

